
Smartphones may be leaking more radiation than we think - spking
https://www.cnet.com/news/smartphones-may-be-leaking-out-more-radiation-than-we-think/
======
yoz-y
What I don't get is that if this is true how come it was not captured before?

When doing any labelization testing here in France we had to go through an
independent body using standardized test. Apple has criticized the Tribune
saying that their tests were practically bollocks.

From MacRumors article on the subject:

> While tests can be conducted from up to 25mm away, The Chicago Tribune used
> the distance that manufacturers choose for their own tests. In Apple's case,
> that's 5mm. A second test was also done at 2mm to simulate the way most
> people carry their phones.

What is this? How come manufacturer can choose the distance at which they
measure the radiation?

